# Baracking Canali



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Just up for some conversation, and thought that the potential for this thread to get moved into the Interchange was too great for me to start it in the Fashion Forum...

Today's NY Post had an article on the president-elect and showed him waving to the cameras, exposing the inner lining of his suit jacket...clearly it reads "Canali". I know there were discussions of both candidates dress, but many assumed he was an Oxxford man...now I also can imagine he owns plenty of suits, but thought the fact that the day after he was elected he wore a European import tells me he may be more "worldly" than we even thought (not judging, just noticing).

(sorry, the NY Post online does not have the same photos as the paper)

So, what do you guys think of our leader wearing another nations product?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm just shocked that things he said before being elected weren't true. Shocked!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I'm just shocked that things he said before being elected weren't true. Shocked!


Did I miss a memo or something?

Did Obama say he only wore American made clothing? (no sarcasm here turk...I really don't know)

Do you think the Post (a traditional Right Wing paper) may have planted the label in the photo, only to use it as ammo for an anti-Obama headliner tomorrow?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Obama has implied on several occasions that he only wore "off the rack" HSM.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Obama has implied on several occasions that he only wore "off the rack" HSM.


It says right here in this CST article, posted right here on AAAC a few weeks ago that HSM custom-makes suits for Obama.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=85842


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

do people really care what the president wears? i could give a rat's ass whether he wears a 1.5K HSM or a 15K Oxxford. 

that being said, the nypost is probably the last source of information on obama that i would trust. remember they were the ones pushing the michelle obama "lobster and iranian caviar" story.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

By the way, the HSM home page is making the most of the fact that Obama wears their suits! 



To quote: "Pick your power suit, President-elect Barack Obama found his at Hart Schaffner Marx."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If he can get the economy moving so I can buy a Matt Deckard suit, some shirts from Freddy Van and another handfull of Sam Hober ties: I don't care what he wears.

My Poljot watch is made in Russia. so call me a socialist.

At least he didn't charge it to a party staffer's C/C or walk out in a towel.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Who gives a damn where his suits are made. This is the kind of crap that leads politicians into using polls to determine where to vacation or what kind of dog to buy. I could care less if he has a tailor fly in from London and hand make his suit while he sits in his underwear smoking Cuban cigars.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> Who gives a damn where his suits are made.

You don't see the potential problem with a Democratic president-elect conducting his acceptance speech non-union made imported clothing, especially when the economy is spiraling down the tubes?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

His logic in choosing his suit is correct. While HSM is perfect for a Presidential candidate, a President elect really should wear Canali.
As a Canali lover myself and also being Irish I am starting to think of him as a brother. 
OK so it's a terrible pun but I am anonymous so I can get a way with it.
Congrats on the Suit Barry, and that Prez thing too!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> > Who gives a damn where his suits are made.
> 
> You don't see the potential problem with a Democratic president-elect conducting his acceptance speech non-union made imported clothing, especially when the economy is spiraling down the tubes?


Should we be worried about where he buys his underwear?

And no, I don't see a problem with an Italian made suit. He, like everyone else, should buy according to his needs, not the needs of someone else.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I could care less what suits he wears. Lying about buying cheap suits while wearing expensive ones, on the other hand...


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I could care less what suits he wears. Lying about buying cheap suits while wearing expensive ones, on the other hand...


A lie would imply that he stated he only buys HSM while he owned imported goods. Do you have firm evidence that this is the case?

-spence


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Obama is very smart. He doesn't lie; he deliberately misleads. Is that better?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry--it was Burberry...

The original article appears to be gone. Here's the cache:

*



Obama: Off the rack Pulitzer Prize-winning New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd recently made reference to Barack Obama's well-fitted suits and wrote that his campaign won't disclose the make, "presumably since it's not J.C. Penney."

Click to expand...

*


> She shoulda checked with our man *John Baer*. After Obama's session with the _Daily News_ editorial board last month, Baer asked that very question.
> Burberry, he said, "off the rack."
> He also said that Chicago's Hart Schaffner Marx had offered to make him some suits, but he can never find time for fittings. So Burberry it is, "off the rack."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Let us go back,back to those halcyon days of yesteryear, pre 9/11. 
President Bush faced his first crisis, the emergency landing of an american aircraft in communist china after colliding with a mig throttle jockey playng chicken.
We eventually got the plane and crew back- after dismantling it and expressing deep regret over the chicom's death.

I think it was shortly afterwards the Pentagon cancelled a contract with chicom factories to produce black berets ( that ugh! french-hack,cough,spit headgear.)

And now, let us urge all true americans to dump their chicom made computers.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I merely brought it up as a topic top discuss...nothing was reported in the Post, but knowing the paper, as Audi also does, it wouldn't suprise me if they purposely did not mention it, only to come out with a sensational headline tomorrow morning saying that he buys imported goods, and dines with terrorists.

Its clearly not a Burberry, and it is pretty evident from the picture I saw he was wearing a Canali...that logo is easy as pie to spot.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

The union's savior, one who is promoting a non-secret ballot for unionization votes, is wearing non-union made suits?!?!?

I'm sure the blame lies on the Republicans somewhere. Just ask jack or micheal.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

They weren't necessarily expensive. I'm saying this because I see Canali all the time at Marshalls. Unfortunately, it's never in my size (the same is true for the clearance BB GF that shows up at the local outlet  )


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> The union's savior, one who is promoting a non-secret ballot for unionization votes, is wearing non-union made suits?!?!?
> .


Simple solution for BHO: take a page from GWB's playbook - one page -and switch to Oxxford. Obama would look pretty good in the Gibbons.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> And no, I don't see a problem with an Italian made suit.


You might not, but I can think of a few organizations who probably do:

https://www.unitehere.org/


----------

